# My Surefire E1B Backup (Beamshots and runtime)



## Chao (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got my surefire E1B backup light today from batteryjunction, here are my quick beamshots and runtime test.

Lux readings at 1m: Hi 3900 lux, Low 232 lux (my L1 cree version: Hi 3380 lux, low 410 lux), 

5m beamshots, left: E1B, right: L1 Cree








10m beamshots, left: E1B, right: L1 Cree








10m targets








Runtime graph (high level):





Show L1 runtime again for compare






I roughly estimated the total output is around 80 lum, same as my 65 lum L1.
Because I just got this light, not have comments right now, but one thing strange is the head bezel can be opened easily, I think it was not sealed, so my backup light is focusable, the throw can be changed from 3000 lux to 3600 lux.





E1B-low (5 lum) vs. ARC-P (5.5 lum)





02/25/08 update...............................................................
Got my #2 E1B, because my #1 E1B bezel was not sealed, I am not sure whether the light was in good focal point when I took shots, so I took new beamshots for my #2 E1B, and updated the shots and readings above.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome work, chao!


----------



## WadeF (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review and info chao! The bezel on my E1B won't budge... Even with my rubber strap wrenches.


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you. That is a great runtime for one cell light.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I"m glad to see your 1-hour and 20-minutes plot for constant regulation. That's what I acheived on my 1st unit as well.


----------



## regulator (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks - its nice to see the size comparison with the L1. I thought they were about the same size but the E1B is a bit smaller.


----------



## Chao (Feb 16, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks for sharing. I"m glad to see your 1-hour and 20-minutes plot for constant regulation. That's what I acheived on my 1st unit as well.



Thanks everyone, Yes, my E1B also keep good constant regulation for 80 min.



WadeF said:


> The bezel on my E1B won't budge... Even with my rubber strap wrenches.



Hi WadeF, thanks for tell me this.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 16, 2008)

Great job! Great light too.

FWIW the bezel on my E1B does open easily, like yours. I'm tempted to pick up another McR19-XR just for this little beauty of a light.


----------



## LG&M (Feb 16, 2008)

Good review, Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Chao (Feb 16, 2008)

Add a picture of E1B-low (5 lum) vs. ARC-P (5.5 lum), both have similar output, E1B has more throw, ARC-P as you know has good spill.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Chao,
nice reviews.
how's the switch on the E1B?
forward clicky or the same as the L1 Cree?


----------



## Geode (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks very much for the review!

How does the ease of going back and forth between 2 levels compare between the EIB and L1? I am thinking about buying one of these small lights or the new E2L Outdoorsman with two levels, but have not been able to find much discussion about how user-friendly the two level switching is.

Whatever comments you (or anyone else) has would be appreciated.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 16, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Thanks for the review and info chao! The bezel on my E1B won't budge... Even with my rubber strap wrenches.



Huh. Mine does (sn A00901). Took two Lance Armstrong LiveStrong bracelets and two towels to protect my hands. Came right apart.

So did my KX1 head in the same way.

-Steve


----------



## Chao (Feb 17, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> Hi Chao,
> nice reviews.
> how's the switch on the E1B?
> forward clicky or the same as the L1 Cree?



Hi nano, yes, E1B use forward clicky, mine works well so far, I like the smooth surface without knurling, but if you don't like it, all E-series tail cap can fit.


----------



## Chao (Feb 17, 2008)

Geode said:


> Thanks very much for the review!
> 
> How does the ease of going back and forth between 2 levels compare between the EIB and L1? I am thinking about buying one of these small lights or the new E2L Outdoorsman with two levels, but have not been able to find much discussion about how user-friendly the two level switching is.
> 
> Whatever comments you (or anyone else) has would be appreciated.



I would think the twist tail cap in L1 is more convenient than clicky in E1B for select between 2 levels, however, E1B only has 2 levels, it's not bother me, and I like the E1B goes high first when click on.


----------



## Chao (Feb 17, 2008)

Add a picture of my E1B backup with Z61 tailcap


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 17, 2008)

If you had to choose one of the 2 lights, which one would it be?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 17, 2008)

Barbarian said:


> If you had to choose one of the 2 lights, which one would it be?



I'm assuming you mean the E1B or the L1? Is so, I'd take the L1. It seems that most people that are "in love" with the E1B mostly rave about the reversable clip. In my case, that's not a big deal to me that it's reversable.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 17, 2008)

this_is_nascar said:


> I'm assuming you mean the E1B or the L1? Is so, I'd take the L1. It seems that most people that are "in love" with the E1B mostly rave about the reversable clip. In my case, that's not a big deal to me that it's reversable.


I did. Thanks for your opinion. I already own the L1 and I am considering the E1B because it is shorter and has higher lumen output, but apparently it is not noticebly brighter than the L1.

I actually would prefer a short clipless light that is easier to put into a pocket instead of clipping to a pocket.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 17, 2008)

I much prefer a clicky over a twisty, so for me the L1 has never been on the agenda. For the same reason, the E1B looks promising.

Not that I need another light.


----------



## Chao (Feb 17, 2008)

I actually like the clicky and the small size of E1B for EDC, however, I have 4 L1 (old and new), I Love L1 very much, maybe I still need time to enjoy my E1B, but I still like L1 more so far.


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 18, 2008)

I did a runtime on Max with a LIFePO4 500mAh rechargeable. It ran for about 35min Max and rapidly drop off. Not bad consider the L1 Cree will only ran for 25min.


----------



## Chao (Feb 18, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> I did a runtime on Max with a LIFePO4 500mAh rechargeable. It ran for about 35min Max and rapidly drop off. Not bad consider the L1 Cree will only ran for 25min.



Good to know, thanks for the test.


----------



## LedZep (Feb 18, 2008)

LA OZ - If I understand correctly, the L1 Cree and E1B both can run on LiFePO4 rechargeables? What brand do you use? 

Chao - thanks for the beamshots - always helpful and appreciated!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, these rechargeable come out of the special charger at about 3.2V so it is equivalent to the standard CR123s. Its capacity is smaller than the standard cells by a few folds. Although it said 500mah but It is more like 325mah. You can get them from Dealextreme.com. They are about $6 for 2.


----------



## Chao (Feb 20, 2008)

I finally love this E1B tailcap, when click it on, and shake the light or just shake the tailcap, no more noise can be heard :twothumbs.
If the new 2008 E1L/E2L/E2D tailcap has same improvement, that would be great!


----------



## Chao (Feb 25, 2008)

I got my second E1B , because my first E1B bezel can be opened, I am going to mod it.
My #2 E1B has more throw than #1 unit, I got 3900 lux at 1m (4000 lux in very beginning). The origional shots and readings of my #1 E1B might not in good focal point, so I updated beamshots and readings in the #1 post.


----------



## Sloman (Mar 5, 2008)

How many batteries does this backup take? Is it worth the price point of $110???:thinking:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 5, 2008)

Sloman said:


> How many batteries does this backup take? Is it worth the price point of $110???:thinking:



It takes 1xCR123 cells. Look around. You should be able to acquire one at less than MSRP.


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 6, 2008)

Chao,

How do you change the focus of the optic? 

Do you screw in the bezel (optic moves closer to LED) for a tighter spot and unscrew (optic moves further away from the LED) for a more diffuse beam?

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Chao (Mar 6, 2008)

BigHonu said:


> Chao,
> 
> How do you change the focus of the optic?
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly, but do not screw in too tight, that still cause out off focus, just unscrew it a little bit, there is a good focal point there.


----------



## KevinL (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome.......I WANT ONE!!!!! 

Thanks for the review.. I am really tempted now. My battered old E1e+KL1 retired recently while I looked for a replacement in HABK, but this light looks like THE perfect replacement, plus bezel-down clip which I really like.


----------



## WDR65 (Mar 7, 2008)

KevinL,
I think its a great improvement over the E1L. I was so impressed with my first one that I've now ordered another one. One to carry and one to replace my L1 in my truck. Though I really like the L1, the E1B has now moved into my favorite compact Surefire spot.


----------



## dougie (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently bought a E1B and have to say I'm exceptionally pleased with it.

The beam and colour tint are excellent and unless you are a total perfectionist and using the light up close on a white wall you probably won't notice a slight irregularity to the shape of the hotspot.

The design and manufacturing standards are up to Surefire's normal highs and the black HA on mine shows no purple tinges or other blemishes on any of the parts. The clip is as already noted by others excellent and allows easy bezel up/down carry.

I dont find the lack of knurling an issue but I wish there was a better way to attach a lanyard to this light other than using the clip as an attachment point?

The switch is firm but very positive and I find that you can select the appropriate level of light (5 or 80 lumens) by just depressing the button enough to momentarily activate the light. If this is done in close succession then you simply need to click once to select the level opf light needed. *I assume that this was how Surefire intended the switch to work and not something that I've accidentally found out about?*

In use I've found that the beam slightly surpasses the P60L for throw but with a narrower spill. I suspect the hotspot on the E1B is the cause for this? As an EDC this light is superb. If you use a beamshaper you have a large amount of area light coming from something so small.

Doug


----------



## KevinL (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sold! I'm just waiting for SF to get back and reply to me how much international shipping will be to fly it out to me 

I also just realized the magic of this new enhanced clip is that it is a BOTH WAYS clip: you can clip it the traditional way to a hat brim (as per existing E1e has been, for many generations), or clip it bezel down. 

Does the clip have the little hole for the lanyard? That's my preferred carry style. Been using that for years with no ill effects. 

Little issues such as mismatched HA don't worry me. My U2 has mismatched HABK (but still looks beautiful), it has a bit of the donut hole and a pinkish tint. I actually like the pink tint, the donut is never visible in the field, and the X-bin is awesome  so I think I and the E1B will get along well. 

Great to hear I can run it on LiFePO4's as well, with all the difficulties in shipping lithium internationally, a rechargeable conversion, whether or not approved by Surefire, is absolutely important to me. My U2 has run on rechargeables for all but 2-3 sets of batteries, for years, to the point where the rechargeables are losing capacity, but the light is doing just fine. "Affordable CR123" is a misnomer.. CR123's are $2.70 EACH by the time they reach me. 

However I gotta note: my E1e+KL1 lived nearly its entire life on CR123s because it sipped so little juice. Maybe the E1B will follow in its footsteps


----------



## dougie (Mar 7, 2008)

Unfortunately there are no holes for attaching a split ring or anywhere else on the light for securely attaching a lanyard. your best bet is the angle of the clip where it doubles back on itself. Alternatively you can do what I'm doing and get hold of a Z68.

Doug


----------



## LifeNRA (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice review. :thumbsup:
I have my E1B head on a Vital-Gear FB1 body and I love it.
The Vital-Gear body is not as slick as the original backup body and it is a little shorter too. The Vital-Gear body can also tailstand.
It really makes a nice little light.


----------



## Rico801 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I think I am in over my head in this forum. I don't know all the flashlight lingo or technicalities. Hopefully I will learn them soon! I am not a flashaholic, but I need to use these things to survive at work. I have carried an old 6p for the most part, but have owned a E2d and an M3, but sold them both. Dept. issues Streamlights, but not a huge fan of the beam.

Anyways, I just ordered one of these E1B's because I need a small light for my current assignment and this one seems to fit well with the small size and different lumen output (high, low). I ordered without checking reviews and now I have a couple of questions. 

Can the clip be removed completely?

Some of the posts mention that the bezel is loose or can be opened. Are the bezels not supposed to do this? The bezel on my ancient 6p twists off, but I think this is normal. This will be my first decent (duty worthy) LED flashlight.

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 14, 2008)

My example of the light is quite buttoned up.
the clip may be removable with some work.
the bezel is NOT there to be taken apart. NO way. At least not mine.
No need either,
The head is just about as fine as they get from the factory and are in need of NO help.

ONE thing I did notice is that on the surefire site their is a short movie starring the E1B which in interactive. in one of the "scenes" the E1B is shown in two parts and the threads are shown with not one but 2 sets of O-rings making the connection.
My E1B has 2 sets of a single O-Ring doing the protective work.
WTF? The Promo material shown a more advanced design and concept. What is sold to the end user is something different that which is shown.
IMHO NOT cool.
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/pgname/lightE1B/strfnbr/6
Have a look above. click on the "4". What is shown is a part with 2 O-Rings which apparently mates with the twist on switch.

IS this kind of bait and switch OK? UMMMMM???

I happen to really like double o-rings.
Yaesumofo


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 14, 2008)

Putting a hole in the clip should take all of 30 seconds.
IMHO there are better switches which could be installed which have an easy way to install a lanyard.
Yaesumofo



dougie said:


> Unfortunately there are no holes for attaching a split ring or anywhere else on the light for securely attaching a lanyard. your best bet is the angle of the clip where it doubles back on itself. Alternatively you can do what I'm doing and get hold of a Z68.
> 
> Doug


----------



## dougie (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree about the switch completely. I understand that the Z68 (I hope I've got that correct?) works well and IMHO would be ideal as it allows much more flexibility on how to attach a lanyard. I've ordered one so hopefully I'll be in a position to make a btter judgement on that in the future.

I would be a bit worried about mucking up the clip if only because the E1b is so new and the clips may be hard to get from Surefire if I screw up.

Doug


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool I have an E1B on the way. I'd like to know if the optic and lens rattle around when you loosen the head. I sure wouldn't want to sacrifice waterproofness/integrity.....


----------



## Chao (Mar 17, 2008)

This picture may not really clear, there is a metal ring screw in and hold the optic lens tightly (like my lumapower M1), unless the bezel is taken apart completely, I think the O-ring still works well, still waterproof.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 18, 2008)

_Excellent....._(rubs hands together greedily).... I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## eshishlo (Mar 18, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> ONE thing I did notice is that on the surefire site their is a short movie starring the E1B which in interactive. in one of the "scenes" the E1B is shown in two parts and the threads are shown with not one but 2 sets of O-rings making the connection.
> My E1B has 2 sets of a single O-Ring doing the protective work.
> WTF? The Promo material shown a more advanced design and concept. What is sold to the end user is something different that which is shown.
> IMHO NOT cool.
> ...




If you take a closer look, the color of the anodizing on the light with 2 o-rings is olive drab. Also, every other flashlight that has an interactive demo has the same picture of the rear threads with the 2 o-rings. I also wish that all Surefire lights came with 2 o-rings. I think that most can take 2 o-rings, but I don't have a E1B so I have no idea if you can install the second one.


----------



## prime77 (Mar 23, 2008)

Chao I know I'm a little late to the show but I got my Backup this weekend and and very satisfied with it. As a tighter beam than my L1 but I knew this from your beamshots. I always look for your reviews before considering a new Surefire thanks for doing these.


----------



## Chao (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, and glad to hear you like E1B


----------



## flashlight (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone know which Surefire holster fits the E1B? I have a V21 (or V82) :thinking: holster and the fit is a bit too tight around the head of the E1B.


----------



## dougie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if any of the Surefire nylon pouches are any good (well the ones I've tried so far haven't been) but the Maxpedition nylon holster for the Inova T1's fits pretty well.

I'm thinking of making a Kydex holster for the E1B which will allow either horizontal or vertical carry. Unfortunately the shape of the E1B is not conducive to the normal type of kydex holster I've made in the past.

I have in mind something which will mount on a Tek-Lok for use on my duty belt rather than a dress belt etc. 

I hate shoddy work or poor designs so you can be sure that I'll only show it to you guys if it looks and works as I want it to.

Doug


----------



## flashlight (Apr 7, 2008)

dougie said:


> I'm not sure if any of the Surefire nylon pouches are any good (well the ones I've tried so far haven't been) but the Maxpedition nylon holster for the Inova T1's fits pretty well.
> 
> I'm thinking of making a Kydex holster for the E1B which will allow either horizontal or vertical carry. Unfortunately the shape of the E1B is not conducive to the normal type of kydex holster I've made in the past.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response Doug. So far I've been using one of the SF quick detach (which I prefer) holster for quite some time now with no complaints. Just that the one I have now is too snug for the slightly bigger head of the E1B. :sigh:


----------



## scaredofthedark (Apr 8, 2008)

would this light beable to work with the LiIons?
the rcr123


----------



## dougie (Apr 8, 2008)

Scaredofthelight

As I understand it the E1B isn't suitable for rechargeables. It may or may not work with a RCR123 which are specifically limited to a max of 3v. However, most RCR123's go over this by a wide margin and if used may damage the E1b's circuitry or LED. NOT advisable!

Flashlight,

I apologize for not making it clear that when I mentioned Surefire nylon pouches I wasn't criticizing them in general, but specifically for the E1B!

I understand that it should be possible to stretch Nylon a bit by immersing it in very hot water and then gently force it over a former slightly bigger than the existing bezel diameter. leave it to cool and it should then have stretched a bit to the diameter of the E1b. Of course I can't guarantee this method but what have you to loose by trying it?

Doug


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 8, 2008)

Aw, geeze, I've been trying NOT to look at this light. I want one. 

I want a $100 light! 

This is not good.


----------



## scaredofthedark (Apr 8, 2008)

dougie said:


> Scaredofthelight
> 
> As I understand it the E1B isn't suitable for rechargeables. It may or may not work with a RCR123 which are specifically limited to a max of 3v. However, most RCR123's go over this by a wide margin and if used may damage the E1b's circuitry or LED. NOT advisable!
> 
> ...



that's a bummer no free lumens


----------



## flashlight (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone tried a 3V or 3.2V LifePo RCR123 on a E1B yet? Any flicker as when a 3.7V RCR123 is used?

dougie, no apologies needed.  The SF holster has a 'hem' near the 'mouth' of the holster where the material is folded over & stitched which catches the lip of the E1B's head when removing it from the holster. :shakehead




dougie said:


> Scaredofthelight
> 
> As I understand it the E1B isn't suitable for rechargeables. It may or may not work with a RCR123 which are specifically limited to a max of 3v. However, most RCR123's go over this by a wide margin and if used may damage the E1b's circuitry or LED. NOT advisable!
> 
> ...


----------



## kz1000s1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't have an E1B, but in my new E1L 2 stage the LifePo4 3V battery works ok. The only problem is a slight intermittant flickering on low after charging the battery until the voltage comes down a little. A 3.7V cell doesn't work at all. No levels and heavy flickering.


----------



## Chao (Apr 9, 2008)

LA OZ also tried LiFePO4 in E1B and works fine.


LA OZ said:


> I did a runtime on Max with a LIFePO4 500mAh rechargeable. It ran for about 35min Max and rapidly drop off. Not bad consider the L1 Cree will only ran for 25min.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks kz1000s1 & Chao. Well I hope my 3V LifePo batteries get here soon so I can try it out for myself.


----------



## Force Attuned (Apr 15, 2008)

I received my E1B yesterday and I must say I am impressed! It is damn powerful for a 1 battery light. The throw beats my 6PL and Fenix T1 on low quite easily. It is very comfy to hold too.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 17, 2008)

With regards to which holster fits the E1B, I got a reply from a Surefire rep. who suggests the V82 should be suitable.

And in case you have a Kroma, a V91 should fit that. 

Edit - Got my LifePO 3.2V batteries from DealExtreme finally & they work well with the E1B head except for slight flickering on low fresh off the charger as mentioned by kz1000s1. :thumbsup: Would advise to let the cell rest for an hour or so or run in another suitable light first before using with the E1B.


----------



## JNewell (May 9, 2008)

eshishlo said:


> If you take a closer look, the color of the anodizing on the light with 2 o-rings is olive drab. Also, every other flashlight that has an interactive demo has the same picture of the rear threads with the 2 o-rings. I also wish that all Surefire lights came with 2 o-rings. I think that most can take 2 o-rings, but I don't have a E1B so I have no idea if you can install the second one.


 
The thing about double o-rings in my experience is that they substantially increase the force needed to twist the tailcap or bezel on. Not a big deal with a clickie, but can be tiresome with a twistie. I imagine that SF decided that it just wasn't needed to ensure satisfactory waterproofness.


----------



## Justin Case (May 17, 2008)

This light sounds fine for non-tactical use. But unsuitable for LE/mil.

From the descriptions, it sounds like you can't manually strobe the E1B in 100% high output mode. Related to this, once you release the tailcap switch in high output mode (which is a frequent occurrence in low-light building search), you can't immediately get back to high mode. You are forced into what is known as a conditional branch -- you need to decide between two situations: a) if less than 2 sec has passed, then double-press the tailcap to cycle the light back to high, or b) if more than 2 sec has passed, then single-press the tailcap to get high mode again.

IMO, requiring a conditional branch in a flashlight is ridiculous. Further, requiring you to estimate the passage of time in a potential stressful situation is error-prone (ref, Ayoob's "tachypsychia"). If I think 2 sec has passed, but it hasn't, then my single-press is going to give me low mode, when I was expecting high. If I think that less than 2 sec has passed but more than 2 sec has actually passed, then my double-press is going to give me low mode again, when I expected high.

IMO, if a light is to be considered "tactical", then high output mode must always be immediately available with one button press. Anything else, and it is just "quasi-tactical".


----------



## SureAddicted (May 18, 2008)

Justin Case said:


> This light sounds fine for non-tactical use. But unsuitable for LE/mil.
> 
> From the descriptions, it sounds like you can't manually strobe the E1B in 100% high output mode. Related to this, once you release the tailcap switch in high output mode (which is a frequent occurrence in low-light building search), you can't immediately get back to high mode. You are forced into what is known as a conditional branch -- you need to decide between two situations: a) if less than 2 sec has passed, then double-press the tailcap to cycle the light back to high, or b) if more than 2 sec has passed, then single-press the tailcap to get high mode again.
> 
> ...




You seem to know a lot about "nothing".
You don't have any experience with the E1B. This light was practically made by cops for the cops. Why would you want a strobe on a tactical light? I'm pretty sure none of SF's torch's have strobes, and I'm glad that they don't. If press rapidly on the tailcap, you could use it as a strobe if thats what you really want. I've never had a problem going from high to low, or vice versa no matter what situation I'm under. From low mode you can go directly into high mode without waiting 2 seconds, and the same from low to high. 
I'm not going to question the people who designed and engineered this light, all I can say is they did one hell of a job. 

Steve


----------



## Justin Case (May 18, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> You seem to know a lot about "nothing".
> You don't have any experience with the E1B. This light was practically made by cops for the cops. Why would you want a strobe on a tactical light? I'm pretty sure none of SF's torch's have strobes, and I'm glad that they don't. If press rapidly on the tailcap, you could use it as a strobe if thats what you really want. I've never had a problem going from high to low, or vice versa no matter what situation I'm under. From low mode you can go directly into high mode without waiting 2 seconds, and the same from low to high.
> I'm not going to question the people who designed and engineered this light, all I can say is they did one hell of a job.
> 
> Steve



"Steve",

No need to get hostile with your accusations of know a lot about nothing, whatever that means.

First, I stated "manually strobe", which means rapidly hit the tailcap button (that's the "manually" part) to turn the light on-off-on-off-... to strobe the light. Manually strobe does not mean having a strobe mode. Thus, your first rant is simply off-base. Also, perhaps you might ask former Navy SEAL Ken Good why he designed a strobe in the Gladius tactical light as to why one might want a strobe mode. Please note, however, that my comments were not meant in any way to suggest that the E1B should have a strobe *mode*.

Of course you can go from low to high directly in less than 2 sec. That assumes that you *start* in low mode. Since the default mode is high, let's start from there. You now turn off the light. Suddenly, you need the light on again, and it has to be in high.

What are the options? If the time interval is less than 2 sec, how do you get to high directly again? As far as I can tell, you can't. You have to cycle through low mode first. Yes, if the time interval is longer than 2 sec, then you can access high mode again directly. But how do you know how much time has elapsed to be able to select the correct operational course of action? Who wants to have to keep track of the passage of 2 sec of time when doing a building search? Do you also count your rounds that you fire?

Ever do light on, shoot, light off/move, light on again, shoot, etc drills? Let's vary the time intervals between light on/off/on to anywhere from a fraction of a sec to several sec. You need to see, ID, and perhaps shoot a target right now. What mode is your light going to be in when you turn it on?

I'm glad that the E1B was "practically made by cops for the cops". But I'm not quite sure what that means, either. "Practically"? It either is or it isn't.

I have no problems if you do not want to question "the people who designed and engineered this light", but please don't take such offense when others do question the design. There is no law of physics that says that SureFire (or any other company) is always right.


----------



## SureAddicted (May 18, 2008)

No offence taken justin. You should keep in mind that it is after all a "Backup". I only use it as a backup, as the name suggests. I see what you mean about going from high then back to high within 2 secs, its the same with the e2dl. I don't think anyone has posted that they don't like the UI, I myself am happy with it. 

Steve


----------



## JNewell (May 18, 2008)

Manual strobe is good doctrine under certain circumstances not involving illumination of a threat and yes, you basically can't do it with an E1B.

I am still working on the E1B interface but it does actually seem to be, on an unpredictable basis, possible to double-tap the tailcap switch fast enough that it stays in the prior mode. If you wanted to go from high to low, that's merely an inconvenience. If you needed to go from low to high, it could be a problem. 

The real thing about the E1B, though, I *think,* is that it's a backup. It wasn't designed as a primary tactical light. No combat-grip...heck, not even any knurling or other grip aid to give you a decent grip on the light. It is potentially a very slippery light. As a backup to a primary light, it's brilliant (literally). Possibly as a primary light where low profile is the primary need above other criteria, and you make compromises and train around them, it might be a good choice as well.


----------



## Justin Case (May 18, 2008)

Yes, I see the name "backup". But I don't see what that has to do with anything. It's just a marketing name.

I recognize the compromises one often has to make when it comes to a backup gun (e.g., smaller size, fewer rounds, etc), but this is a flashlight, not a gun. I would much prefer a TW4 comprising an Optics HQ head, E1 body, and single-mode tailcap (or perhaps an Aleph McE2S 2-stage flat tailcap).

In addition, I might have to hand my backup light to someone else who doesn't have a light. Thus, the backup suddenly becomes a primary. Kind of sucks now for that guy.

Regarding flashlight slipperiness, stick on some clear bathtub non-skid tape wherever you need it. The clear tape just disappears and adopts whatever color is underneath. The bathtub tape texture is grippy, yet not abrasive.


----------



## Buffalohump (May 19, 2008)

This is what I find odd about this light. Having a smooth, rounded surface in a small form is asking for trouble in a high stress situation. One thing I have always admired about Surefires is the fantastic grip they offer, due to the aggressive knurling. Personally I think the Novatac 120T offers a better thought-out package for LEOs who may want a small back-up light.



JNewell said:


> The real thing about the E1B, though, I *think,* is that it's a backup. It wasn't designed as a primary tactical light. No combat-grip...heck, not even any knurling or other grip aid to give you a decent grip on the light. It is potentially a very slippery light.


----------



## joshwang (May 20, 2008)

For me, the smooth knurling works absolutely perfect for me. The last two fingers of my grip usually rests on the bezel itself, with the groove on the bezel working to enhance my grip. Also, the clip itself is also helpful in enhancing the grip. I can't imagine a situation where the smooth knurling could become a problem... or how the light could slip out of someone's hand, even if is was wet. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## chaoss (May 20, 2008)

Thanks to CHAO and others in this thread for all of the good information on the E1B. I went ahead and ordered one of these to compliment the Novatac 120e.


----------



## Sig Sauer (Jul 6, 2008)

I found a video on youtube about the E1B. The guy, that looks like a Surefire rep. sais that the E1B gives you 80 lumen for 3 hours. Is this correct?

He sais it after 1:53 into the clip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgDL-DxEUjI


----------



## Moka (Aug 4, 2008)

Thought I'd BUMP up this thread due to the fact I'm looking to get one of these... 
I see the runtime in the first post and am quite surprised... Have surefire finally understated the runtime on one of their lights?

Does anyone else get this kinda runtime/regulation curve?

Cheers, Moka


----------



## Xacto (May 22, 2011)

Since this thread was informative and influential in getting a E1b Backup myself, I would like to share my thoughts on the light, too.

There has been much debate in this thread about the tactical usefullness of this light since it carries the title "Backup". Well, after watching the Surefire video ad a few times, I come to think that we should interpret the "Backup" title on another way. 

The guy in the video is a plainclothes detective, so he usually does not wear a duty belt with all the bells and whistles the uniformed officers do. So when he suddenly gets in a situation when a flashlight comes in handy, his main tactical light probably lies in the trunk of his car together with the tactical vest/bullet proof vest. That is the moment the E1b comes to play. Not a pure tactical light, but more a versatile light when one needs to illuminate things in a non-tactical way. For a pure, tactical light in a small form I would go for a Solarforce L2m with appropriate dropin and switch.

The reason I got interested in the light (aside from it being a Surefire light and the promo video that in all honesty really appealed to me) was when I realized that I need a small light with a reasonable output. I usually EDC one of a few Surefire 6P lights (6P, Z2, G2) in a Surefire pouch on the belt. When I am at work, the pouch goes on the desk. The other day I was summoned to our branch manager. Since we sell and repair cars, putting my Surefire on the belt would have looked ridiculous to any co-worker outside my immediate colleagues. I went through the workshop and was startled for a moment when I wanted to enter the stairway through a glass door. For a moment it looked like the whole staircase was in total darkness (or the glass doors got blackened). When I entered, I realized that this was just the effect of the lights in the staircase being out and the area in front of the doors being much brighter lit. But that was the moment I realized I need a small light with decent output and a forward clicky that allows momentary on and a good amount of travel between momentary and constant on. The E1b fits the bill much better than my Fenix L1T V2.0.
As I said at the beginning of this rather long post – I just wanted to share my 0.02€ regarding the E1b Backup.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## tacticaltony (Feb 29, 2012)

i want to get the new e1b from sf that has 200 lumens. but is it good for edc? ive been considering a bright penlight for edc. but i really like the e1b. does it take up your whole pocket space if clipped? and thats strange that the panasonic batterys did better than the sf. great review, thanks


----------



## Brasso (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm more of an L1 fan. The L1 can run on 3.7v RCR's and puts out @ 240 lumens and 7000 lux. Put a two way clip on it and it shames the E1B. IMO.


----------



## tacticaltony (Feb 29, 2012)

that sounds pretty good, but i was looking at sf and the l1 is discontinued. also they say using rechargeable's will void their warranty. the l2 is out but its more expensive


----------



## Brasso (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, they're not too easy to find anymore. The good news is that the new EB1 will come with an optional two stage momentary just like the L1 and it's 200 lumens. So it's a viable replacement. I hope it runs on RCR's, but knowing Surefire, it won't.


----------



## tacticaltony (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder if anybody has used rechargeables in a sf light withought having any problems. And is there a way sf can tell that rechargeables have been used in the light in order to void the warranty.


----------



## Brasso (Feb 29, 2012)

Some of the Surefires can use RCR's and some can't. The L1 can use them just fine. The E1B won't, unless it's a 3v LifPo. The A2, L2, LX2, A2L, G2L etc, can use them. There are probably others. The E1L, E2LAA can't. Someone else help me here.


----------



## gsr (May 2, 2012)

Surefire has just introduced their own rechargable CR123s that they claim will work with any of their LED lights. $29 for a pair with a charger, and $12 for a pair of just the batteries. I had an E1B that I used to EDC, but I passed it along to someone who needed it more. After giving it a great deal of thought and research, I think I need to get another one. I'm willing to concider an EB1, but I'll have to see what they will be going for.


----------



## BenChiew (May 23, 2012)

I recently saw a silver colored E1B for sale. But the Surefire logo was the old type. Anyone knows if this is an old version or a upgraded new color? But why reuse the old logo again?


----------



## cland72 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but has anyone done a run time test on the E1B on low?


----------

